# isqft or blue book



## jamtrim (Oct 19, 2008)

Has anyone ever used isqft contractors network to bid jobs or the Construction Bluebook?


----------



## JDS (Oct 7, 2008)

You mean the Blue Book as in advertising? My old company that I used to estimate for used Blue Book. I still get calls to this day from them.


----------



## CA Contractor (Nov 29, 2007)

Be cautious in signing up w/Blue Book - we did & it's a 2-year contract (at least in NO CA) & pricey. Problem is, most jobs require performance bonds which we don't do. We spent a lot of time estimating one commercial project only to discover the contractor was getting estimates only, then they did the job themselves! I'd say not worth it.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

The blue book is free. Might as well use it if you are a sub. I'm listed even though I don't really do sub work anymore if I can help it.


----------



## jhendry (Feb 24, 2009)

*Isft or Blue Book*

I had to laugh at myself when I saw this- we have tried them all!
*There are better construction lead services out there:*


Bidtool dot net (Best in Midwest)
Commercial Construction Leads only

Cdc news dot com (Best Service in the East)
Commercial Construction Leads only

data fax dot net (Great Service in South East)
Commercial Construction Leads only

reed business dot come (Best National Service, but lacking in some states)
Many Programs and Products

Bid Clerk dot com (good basic national service but limited on bidder data)
Mainly Residential Construction Leads


----------



## Jett (Jul 23, 2013)

jhendry said:


> I had to laugh at myself when I saw this- we have tried them all!
> *There are better construction lead services out there:*
> 
> 
> ...


Ya I'm in the southwest so none of those will work...


----------



## Jett (Jul 23, 2013)

Our comapny has used Bluebook for the last 10 years. It has been really good to us. I just wanted to see if anyone had anything good or bad to say about Isqft.


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

Jett said:


> Our comapny has used Bluebook for the last 10 years. It has been really good to us. I just wanted to see if anyone had anything good or bad to say about Isqft.


We have been fortunate with the free listings in both iSqft and Bluebook getting project leads. Our local Builders Exchange has probably been a better source of leads, but we have to pay to be a member of it.

Good luck.


----------

